# from lewisville texas



## Armytjg (Feb 5, 2011)

hey everyone im new to this site and freemasonry a little about myself im active duty army for the past 8 years and im infantry just trying to find like minded people in search of light in a world of darkness


----------



## mrpesas (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in Carrollton, so I'm not too far from you.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 6, 2011)

Armytjg,

Welcome to Masons of Texas, we're glad that you are here!!


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for what you do for our Country!!!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.  I've got a few buddies up in Frisco near you.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Feb 7, 2011)

We all appreciate you so much!  Welcome!


----------



## Beathard (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------

